# Prayer for Mission Trip



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

This past April,Me and 2 others from my Church went to the Philippines to help Pastor Johnathon Aparre with the 1st Baptist Leadership Conferance in Bohol,Philippines.We had an AWESOME time.Two weeks before we left,the goverment of Manilla called for a State of Emergency because of an overthrow attempt by some Muslim Extremist.But we still went because when God's behind you and everyone you know is praying for you,God will protect you.On the first day of the Conferance,the island right next to our island,which is only about a two hour boat ride away,there was a car bombing at a Catholic Church that killed 9 people.I believe with all of my heart that because of the Power of Prayer we were kept safe while over there.We're going to be going back next year and have a tent Revival so I'm asking for everyones Prayers.
Dennis Phillips
Northside Baptist Church


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Praying!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers are on the way!


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*Keep up the good work and God bless you*

Prayers sent, may the Philippines come to know Jesus as their personal saviour!

Merry Christmas!


----------

